# Looking for advice



## jowbw (Feb 27, 2018)

Installing radar on my skiff, issue is the only place I can put the power supply inside the console only has thin fiberglass wall. Need to put some backing plate to screw to. As the boat is in the water would rather avoid fiberglassing anything in there. Thinking something I cold 5200 to the inside wall. Anyone have some advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Read the recent threads, another member had a very similar question.


----------



## jowbw (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks I saw the thread now. Guess I was just being lazy.


----------

